# Hey I'm from Melbourne, Australia!



## Rainy_Days (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey,

I have been breeding budgies for 10 years now and almost 3 years ago, I convinced my parents to let me get some pet mice. None of my friends had mice and I didn't know anyone who owned mice so I started to research mice and learn as much as I could about them. Because I bred birds I wondered what colours I'd get out of my mice and wondered if it was anything like budgies. So I went out and bought my first male mouse.

My first ever mouse I bought Lacie recently passed away at 2 years and about 7 months, I'd love to share pics of them as they hold a very special place in my heart as they are the ones who made me fall in love with mice and start on the journey who got me to where I am today. I'm just not sure how, does anyone know how I can share pics?

I never knew forums like this existed or that show mice existed, the only other people I knew to breed and keep mice are reptile people and the people who mass produce them and sell them to pet shops.

What I have been doing with my mice is improving their diet and hoped to get healthier and bigger mice that way, watching what health issues they have as they get older, and tried to work out genetics, of which I have a very basic knowledge of. I found out about this site through daisytailsmousery off Instagram she recommended I talk to someone who goes by the name cordane, I asked her if she knew any good breeders in Australia and she said to go on this site and cordane could give me some pointers on how to selectively breed mice for better quality.

Sorry if it's a little long I look forward to talking with everyone and learning new things about mice!!
Thanks heaps!!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

Welcome.☆


----------

